
If Solar and Wind Are So Cheap, Why Are They Making Electricity So Expensive? - TheBeardKing
https://www.forbes.com/sites/michaelshellenberger/2018/04/23/if-solar-and-wind-are-so-cheap-why-are-they-making-electricity-more-expensive/
======
TheBeardKing
The previous thread was flagged, I assume because of its source:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17082110](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17082110)

